# NIB - introducing cashless banking



## MandaC (18 May 2010)

Got a letter today stating that my branch, NIB Blanchardstown will no longer handle cash transactions, including over the counter cash withdrawals and lodgement, night safe lodgements and foreign currency and safe custody services.

Instead, they are going to "give you a deeper insight into your finances, helping you to review your present position and to achieve your future goals......also introduce you to specialists in specific areas such as pension and invstment planning"

They want their customers to conduct their day to day banking transactions by the telephone banking service.

Anyone know if this is all NIB's?


----------



## Marietta (18 May 2010)

MandaC said:


> "give you a deeper insight into your finances, helping you to review your present position and to achieve your future goals......


 

I can't help but wonder at their choice of words, since when did banking go psychological


----------



## Bessa (18 May 2010)

Yes the same at the branch in  Athlone. Imagine a bank that does not accept cash. Its like the pub with no beer.


----------



## gipimann (18 May 2010)

I understand that the NIB branch in the Raheny area has also "gone psychological"


----------



## mathepac (18 May 2010)

Personally I think the future lies with re-introducing bankless cashing.


----------



## Mpsox (19 May 2010)

It's a Danish approach to banking and remember NIB are owned by Danske Bank. Their belief is that we use cash too much in Ireland (and cheques for that matter) and that we should be using electronic means far more, as they do in Scandanavia. Remember cash is a huge cost for banks in terms of processing and security. When they opened up some new branches a couple of years back, those were cashless branches.

There was a story in the Sunday papers that they are entering into an arrangement with an Post so that if you need to do cash banking, you can do it via a Post Office but there were no further details on the story


----------



## Blackberry (19 May 2010)

Simple solution.......move bank!


----------



## Bessa (19 May 2010)

A friend wanted to pay al bill with cash and was told to go to the Post office, get a Postal order and take it back to the bank. Imagine what he told them.


----------



## Welfarite (19 May 2010)

It's a brave move. Many customers could be lost to other banks who still deal in cash


----------



## j26 (19 May 2010)

My branch (AIB) has been like that for a couple of years now.  It's only 2-3 times I've needed to go to another branch to deal with cash.

The upside of it is no queues when you need to go in to do something.


----------



## justsally (19 May 2010)

My NIB branch is closing down in a few weeks time.     If I need to take out more cash than my laser card allows  I will need to ring the bank and ask them to temporarily increase the daily limit on the card and then when sufficient funds have been withdrawn I'll have to ring them again to reduce the daily limit - I don't fancy leaving a high limit on my card for security reasons.    Another barnacle pulling on our decision as to whether or not we should change to another bank.    

Justsally


----------



## Complainer (19 May 2010)

justsally said:


> My NIB branch is closing down in a few weeks time.     If I need to take out more cash than my laser card allows  I will need to ring the bank and ask them to temporarily increase the daily limit on the card and then when sufficient funds have been withdrawn I'll have to ring them again to reduce the daily limit - I don't fancy leaving a high limit on my card for security reasons.    Another barnacle pulling on our decision as to whether or not we should change to another bank.
> 
> Justsally


Why not get a high limit, but keep most of the funds in another account. That way you can instantly transfer funds to the ATM account via eBanking or phone banking when you need to.


----------



## justsally (20 May 2010)

*NIB - introducing cashless banking.*

I know that there are alternatives ways of getting money from my account but I'm just making the point that *double double toil and trouble* doesn't appeal to me.  

Guess I'm penny pinching but why should I have to pay for telephone calls to transfer funds  when I have "free banking".   We won't talk about the low percentage interest rate on my current account which will be reduced/negated  by phone call charges etc.    Rant over.

Justsally


----------



## Complainer (20 May 2010)

justsally said:


> Guess I'm penny pinching but why should I have to pay for telephone calls to transfer funds  when I have "free banking".   We won't talk about the low percentage interest rate on my current account which will be reduced/negated  by phone call charges etc.    Rant over.
> 
> Justsally


No charges apply to eBanking.


----------



## justsally (20 May 2010)

*NIB - introducing cashless banking.*

I wasn't going to mention "E-banking" but here goes.    We only had erratic internet service for the last week.   I had to use the library to send off important e-mails.  I'll check out the other banks in the course of time.    

Cheers

Justsally


----------



## suemoo1 (20 May 2010)

Im with nib Finglas, closing this branch and we've to use Malahide road even though we live in Swords and there is a Swords branch!!.. we got that letter also


----------



## suemoo1 (20 May 2010)

wouldnt like to be moving bank in this age... wouldnt get the same terms etc and i know we'd probably lose our over-draft which unfortunately we need to keep with the way things are..


----------



## jwd (22 May 2010)

*Safe Custody Service*

I see from their letter that NIB are also, inexplicably, withdrawing the Safe Custody Service. They are currently minding our house deeds. Can anybody suggest an alternative safe place to keep them - other than move banks (we are very happily with NIB for 13 years now).


----------



## Papercut (22 May 2010)

justsally said:


> Guess I'm penny pinching but why should I have to pay for telephone calls to transfer funds  when I have "free banking".   We won't talk about the low percentage interest rate on my current account which will be reduced/negated  by phone call charges etc.    Rant over.
> 
> Justsally


    If you have a local/national call bundle included in your phone bill, instead of using the 1850 or 1890 numbers you can use the number provided by your bank for calls from outside Ireland- usually a Dublin number, so the call would not cost you any extra. The same goes for ESB, Bord Gais, public services etc. The number for NIB telephone banking is +353 1 478 1014 

  [broken link removed]


----------



## justsally (22 May 2010)

Thanks for that info.   I don't have a "bundle" . 

Justsally


----------



## Moral Ethos (22 May 2010)

Papercut said:


> If you have a local/national call bundle included in your phone bill, instead of using the 1850 or 1890 numbers you can use the number provided by your bank for calls from outside Ireland- usually a Dublin number, so the call would not cost you any extra. The same goes for ESB, Bord Gais, public services etc. The number for NIB telephone banking is +353 1 478 1014
> 
> [broken link removed]


http://www.saynoto1890.com/a-to-z/ is a handy resource.


----------



## justsally (23 May 2010)

Very useful, thanks Moral Ethos


Justsally


----------



## Papercut (23 May 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> http://www.saynoto1890.com/a-to-z/ is a handy resource.


Very handy ~ thanks for that!


----------



## yop (1 Jun 2010)

They were on about some agreement with An Post for NIB customers, can't seem to find more information about it and the "Agreement". Any ideas?


----------



## Complainer (1 Jun 2010)

All NIB branches will be cashless soon.

http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/0601/nib.html


----------



## Willy Fogg (1 Jun 2010)

yop said:


> They were on about some agreement with An Post for NIB customers, can't seem to find more information about it and the "Agreement". Any ideas?



I'd imagine it'll be similar to the AIB deal - you will be able to lodge and withdraw cash via Post Office branches with your ATM/Debit card.


----------



## Alex (3 Jun 2010)

i have always used 01 4781014.


----------



## roker (3 Jun 2010)

When I was young we all got paid in cash, very few people had bank accounts. Why are we so reliant on the banks today?


----------



## Marietta (3 Jun 2010)

It's called progression


----------



## roker (4 Jun 2010)

I don't think it is progression, it's called got you by the short and curly's


----------



## Lightning (4 Jun 2010)

I am on the progression side. 

A good step towards a cashless society, something that is probably more than a decade or two away. 

I am surprised to see some banks leading the way, I always thought that banks would be the last to go cashless. 

The question now is which bank will follow NIB and ACC.


----------



## ontour (5 Jun 2010)

Progress would be the introduction of innovation.  What is the customer benefit by NIB making their branches cashless?  They have outsourced the cash and cheque interaction to the post office.  The advantage of the post office is a large network and good opening hours but as an outsourced service provider they do not care about your relationship with NIB.

Progress would be mobile banking, remote cheque deposit or online / mobile account opening.  I recall reading that the Irish are one of the biggest users of cash in Europe, it will be many years before we stop using cash.  The move by NIB is premature from a customer perspective however from a business perspective it should be a significant cost saving and focus the branch staff on selling products and services where there is real money to be made for the bank.


----------



## Lightning (5 Jun 2010)

It is progression because it encourages consumers to user electronic payments. 

Yes, Irish use of electronic payments is poor, Irish consumers need to be pushed to change their behaviour. 

I can only think of once in the last 5 years that I have gone to a bank with cash to lodge.


----------



## MandaC (6 Jun 2010)

I havent gone in with cash to lodge.   But have gone in to take out cash, ie holidays, purchases, etc.  I use online banking a lot, but still need cash sometimes.


----------



## Lightning (7 Jun 2010)

On a slightly related note, UK banks are not putting in place restrictions on cash withdrawals in banks ... 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/10253426.stm


----------



## beldin (19 Jun 2010)

Just noticed this morning that NIB are having a problem with Laser cards. They won't work in shops or in ATMs. 
So it seems that not only can you not get  your cash out of the bank itself , now they wont let you get it out any other way either.

This is very embarrassing for their customers this morning who get caught  out in this way.


----------



## solstice (19 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> No charges apply to eBanking.


I thought so too. But got a statement from AIB the other day with charges for 'Phone & Internet Banking' at 20c per transaction.


----------



## Lightning (19 Jun 2010)

Switch to free banking, see the best buy thread for details.


----------



## solstice (19 Jun 2010)

Interesting - so I only have to use debit card once per quarter and all charges are dropped! I'd love to know the thinking behind this - could be they want to encourage a cashless system...
Anyway thanks for pointing this out CiaranT - will save me some €s


----------



## solstice (19 Jun 2010)

beldin said:


> Just noticed this morning that NIB are having a problem with Laser cards. They won't work in shops or in ATMs.
> So it seems that not only can you not get  your cash out of the bank itself , now they wont let you get it out any other way either.


This is why cashless is a bad idea - it takes control away from the customer.


----------



## Complainer (19 Jun 2010)

solstice said:


> I thought so too. But got a statement from AIB the other day with charges for 'Phone & Internet Banking' at 20c per transaction.


Sorry to hear it - I was actually referring to NIB eBanking, and in fact, I was referring to usage costs. Transaction fees can still apply, depending on your account and whatever deal you are on.


----------



## Jimmyjoe (16 Jul 2010)

Ok, so has anyone found a solution yet?

I've a tenant, on disability, with no english...  He's forced to collect his disability in cash, and then has, upto now, lodged the rent in cash into my account.  to his credit, he doesn't have a bank account in this country...

The bank has told me that there is no agreement with the Post office, until November...

As far as I can see, all I can do, is collect the cash myself, and not withdraw cash for personal purposes...


----------



## mrmen (7 Sep 2010)

I rang my local NIB branch yesterday (Limerick) and they told me that I can withdraw cash upto 8th September... but I wont be able to withdraw money after that over the counter until the post office option comes up and running in November.... if I (and all the people living in Limerick) wish to withdraw any major volume of cash (which I do) between 8th September and November, I/we have to drive to the Cork NIB branch to withdraw it... progress indeed! (they have subsequently contacted me to say that I can withdraw over the counter in Ennis for a few weeks). Needless to say, that is completely unacceptable.

Surely the cashless switchover should be delayed until the An Post alternative is up and running.


----------



## helens (7 Sep 2010)

Living in the North -east region here & nib have Really abandoned us 
Branch in town is closing this month then the 3 nearest towns nib's have closed last month.
The next nearest one (30 miles away) is cashless & post office transactions is not starting untill november.
So we will have to Travel to Dublin(i think) to do any cash Transactions in the mean time.
Cant even leave nib as its too complicated,i have,morgage,car loan,overdraft with them.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Sep 2010)

They have produced a report on the possible savings made by reducing our obsession with cash and cheques here.

Brendan


----------

